# Espresso ratios



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Sorry if this is a naive question (I'm relatively new to the technicalities of making an espresso) but is there a thread on the forum or a link to a table that suggests extraction ratios for espresso, say with a classic. I keep spotting suggestions on threads, generally in response to particular beans, which I assume to be a significant variable. Beyond that, I'd welcome a signpost to a primer or a table or a home espresso maker's course. Many thanks.


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

Hi Phil.

The ratio is 1:6. An easier way of describing it is if you put 15 grams of ground coffee in your portafilter then you should get 24 grams of liquid coffee out. 15x1.6=24.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

1: 1.6 is a reference point but its an arbitrary one to some degree. Try it . taste it . adjust the ratio based on what your taste tells you. Don't be afraid to move up or down. Espresso can be other than 1.6. And 1.6 won't suit every bean or roast level or grinder even









Edited to make ratio sense thanks shrink


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I started off with the 1:6 ration in my classic, have been playing around with different beans / ratios lately.

As Boots says, play around and see what you like!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

And in reply to your questiny re chart. Try this link

http://www.home-barista.com/tips/brewing-ratios-for-espresso-beverages-t2402.html


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Wheres mwjb and Gary when you need em....


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Ah,(back out of meetings... how work gets in the way) thank you all so far for these helpful replies, the rule of thumb ratio and the link to the chart. I'm still formulating questions. So, how does rate of extraction relate to this (so, again, in some of the threads I read things like 25 seconds) or is that where you predict, say, 24gms out you simply let the machine do it's thing until you have got your 24grms? Thank you again - it's a very patient forum and all the better for it.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

You can go upto 30g on some coffees, just start with the 1:6 and taste it.

I really try not to get to hung up with times and weights, use them as a guide and see how you like it, the taste to you may be very different to me, and lets be honest your making coffee for you to enjoy.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I've had tasty 20g into 36-40g shots on some coffees. Some coffees I've extracted over 40-50 seconds ....

Use the ratio as a reference , taste , report back if you need help to balance the taste of the coffee Ure using


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

not to be a nit pick.. but can people watch when they say 1:6 instead of 1.6

Its a ratio of 1:1.6 not a ratio of 1:6 (which would mean 15 grams in and 90 out!)


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

ooops, good point shrink.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

shrink said:


> not to be a nit pick.. but can people watch when they say 1:6 instead of 1.6
> 
> Its a ratio of 1:1.6 not a ratio of 1:6 (which would mean 15 grams in and 90 out!)


That sound like a tasty shot ....


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

it'd be no worse than something you'd get in starbucks









just top it up with 30fl/oz of burned milk


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

shrink said:


> not to be a nit pick.. but can people watch when they say 1:6 instead of 1.6
> 
> Its a ratio of 1:1.6 not a ratio of 1:6 (which would mean 15 grams in and 90 out!)


Called a coffee shot. Seriously for a moment - thanks for pointing that out Shrink.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

shrink said:


> it'd be no worse than something you'd get in starbucks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As TSK says thanks though I've amended my post and given you the credit


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

'Phew, thanks - I'm glad the ratio formula has been sorted out...but I'm not sure there was any need to conjure up Starbucks, not even to prove the point







Will now experiment and report back/ask more questions in due course. Thanks again, all. Phil


----------

